# How to Make a Duck Pond



## jansworld (Jan 10, 2008)

I am working at a property that has a large area that we cannot develop for homes. The area has a very high water table and a natural spring that is very slow flowing and has created a bog like area.

We want to know the best way to create a duck pond here using the spring and rainwater to fill it. We already have a small ditch that would come off of one end that goes out to a concrete spillway.

I want to make a nice park setting for our residents, but I am worried that instead of the overflow going out to the spillway, the ground around the pond will stay saturated.

Any suggestions are most appreciated.

Jan in Texas


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

While I have no ideas for you, a friend of mine some years back bought several acres and about 1/3 of it was bog/swamp from a spring and all overgrown. He spent a few years clearing it out, and he has friends with earth moving equipment (must be nice) and they came out with their big backhoes and just dug him a huge pond. He said it's about 30' deep in the middle. They ran into some nice ground for a pond, and they just kept digging I guess. He wasn't planning on making it that big, but the guy who owns the well-drilling company and who has done many ponds himself said that the ground was just perfect, so he made it bigger and bigger. I think my friend spent about $12,000 to have the excavation equipment there, but he also mentioned that he got quite a deal on it. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

If building a fish, swim or duck pond that contains more then 3" water, do proactively consult with your local Recreation & Environment folks. Many of them have strict rules about water depth, water lume size, closeness to other buildings, walk-ways onto it, public access, mandatory fencing, yearly cleaning (to keep mosquito down re: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosquito#Mosquitoes_and_health ), etc. etc. 

There's also yearly insurance increase (due to liability reasons), etc. etc. issues. My one neighbor had so much hassles in different areas, he finally filled his pond in. Way too much "rules and reguations" when a pond could be accesses by the public. 

Do check around.... Depending on one's region, sometimes a public access pond or even a fenced private pond isn't worth it. Even with fencing and no tresspassing signs around it.

.


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

jan, you may want to be careful before you go digging into a natural bog, it may be considered a wetlands area now. You may want to check with local water conservation and city and county people. It may also be a water retension or run-off area that was developed specifically for drainage. Good luck!


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

You had better check with TNRCC before you touch it.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Most state wildlife departments will work with you for guidelines in creating ponds that will provide habitat for wildlife. 

Other posters have brought up some excellent point to give serious consideration to:

This area sounds like it has the requirements to already be considered
a natural wetland, so it is a whole new ballgame of rules.
You are creating what is legally termed "an attractive nuisance", there is
considerable liability associated with an open water feature; I would
look into a "streambed" or "natural bog" type of design as oppossed 
to open, deeper water.
There are also ongoing maintenance expenses for such elements, who
is going to be responsible for them long term.


----------

